# Mavic Cosmic 80's too deep for a 60cm C59?



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Also, what tires come with these wheels and would you swap out to some Vittoria Corsa EVO's instead?

Cheers.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

IMO when the rim depth exceeds the down tube diameter it causes the bike to look like some sort of grossly overpriced child's toy.

So yes.


----------

